# qg18de vs g16de



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

how much power potential does the 1.8 have over the 1.6. HP wise that is. If I bored my GA to 1.8 would they behave similar.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

probably not because the QG head most likely has larger ports.

QG18DE can make 120whp or so with i/h/e/pulley/safc. maybe more with good tuning. and that would also make about 130ft-lbs tq.


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> probably not because the QG head most likely has larger ports.
> 
> QG18DE can make 120whp or so with i/h/e/pulley/safc. maybe more with good tuning. and that would also make about 130ft-lbs tq.


Are there any adjustable cam gears for the GA or the QG and has anyone ever had a GA - QG shoot out?

HOW MUCH does a GA make with those same mods you listed above chimikke?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

adjustable cam gears on a car with variable cam timing? no.

a GA would probably make 10-15whp less than a comparably modified QG


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Hmmm. But doesn't the qg18 make less power than the GA16 stock for stock?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> Hmmm. But doesn't the qg18 make less power than the GA16 stock for stock?



no..the QG is rated at [email protected] and [email protected] crank.....thats like 11hp more than the GA @crank,,,,I don't know what the GA tq numbers are stock, but it's less than 125 I'm pretty sure.

I could put down 100whp stock. With the exhaust, pulley, and intake I could make anywhere from 108-112whp. Made 112whp, 118tq with these same mods and a leaky header gasket a year and a half ago.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ga is 115hp and 108tq


----------



## od_pops_hard (Mar 12, 2010)

my ga has 4-2-1 headers cat delete strait pipe and 8mm ignitions wires and i beat a 06 lancer es that had 134hp idk wat the tourqe was.


----------

